# Injured Starfish need help! please!



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

hey guys i have 1 bahamama moma starfish and he looks like he got nipped by one of my red emerald crabs. there is a small peice of him missing ( its about a square 1/8'' inch around) will he recover from this cause he has flattened out a bit and is not as active as he usually is?

any suggestions?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

He should be ok, he's just bent outta shape right now cuz someone took a nip out of em.


----------



## Talon (Sep 3, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> He should be ok, he's just bent outta shape right now cuz someone took a nip out of em.


 
are there any medicines i can get for him? should i place him in a quaratin net to protect him while he heals?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I wouldn't mess with him, they are fully capable of healing by themselves in short order. Providing he's not dinner anymore for the hermit.


----------

